# H21-100 0x4084 - Issues / Discussion



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This is the issue and discussion thread for H21-100 0x4084.

Release notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=142591

We ask that you keep polite and focused within this thread, and post as much detail as possible. If your receiver is set up for network issue reporting, please post the key generated by the receiver.

Being part of the DBSTalk community means working together to help each other document issues and come up with solutions. While everyone gets upset from time to time, this is not the appropriate place for vents or rants.

All off-topic posts will be deleted.


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> This is the issue and discussion thread for H21-100 0x4082.
> 
> Release notes are forthcoming and are expected to focus on stability with no new features for 0x4082.
> 
> ...


After doing the update, I am getting the message wrong card inserted. This card worked perfectly fine prior to the update. Did the usual troubleshooting, removed the card, hard and soft reboots, nothing. Anyone else reporting this?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Try calling customer service or reauthorize your receiver over the internet.


----------



## ogre1865 (Sep 14, 2008)

Do I have to force the download to get the new software or will a simple RBR automatically get me the new software?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

You might want to check to see if you already have it.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Concerning X4084:



> H21-100 - We're seeing issues of an OSD x764 (Wrong Card Inserted) and IRD then returns to Guided Setup. This issue may appear after a reboot on software version x407E. Software version x4084 is rolling out now. Right after the latest download, the customer may get this issue, but issue should not return after subsequent reboot. (Instruct customer to reboot if necessary.)


----------



## ogre1865 (Sep 14, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> You might want to check to see if you already have it.


Still have X255 even after RBR.

Guess I will just wait for to to download on it's own.


----------



## Norm (Jul 18, 2008)

ogre1865 said:


> Still have X255 even after RBR.
> 
> Guess I will just wait for to to download on it's own.


Ummm the software is for the H21 not the HR21


----------



## Brandito (Sep 29, 2008)

any info other than "under the hood improvements?"

so far so good on my box


----------



## ogre1865 (Sep 14, 2008)

Norm said:


> Ummm the software is for the H21 not the HR21


Good call. Just got a little too excited and didn't pay close enough attention to the 'R' that was missing.


----------



## Santi360HD (Oct 6, 2008)

Update worked for me but I have a question for you guys...I saw the update in that it said that when it was last updated it reflected 3:33am..so I thought I had the update in place right, cool, no boots or RBR.....What happens is like the last botched error they sent down...as soon as I pan through the guide looking at upcoming events --> BUZZ <-- the box goes through a boot, even though the menu areas stated I got an update..Is this the way updates happen on HD boxes? Nvr had a double boot with my SD boxes...usually when is said updated IT WAS UPDATED... and I didnt pay much attention to it.. is this happening to anyone or just unique to me fellas?

I re-edited to clarify..this doesnt happen to me on every occasion (panning through the guide) , just oddly during the last few updates..


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

RobertE said:


> Concerning X4084:


Unfortunately, we have rebooted multiple times and STILL get wrong card inserted.


----------



## andy A (Sep 14, 2006)

Recently received a new H21-100 in exchange for a recalled H20-600(geez that thing ran hottttttt!). The H21-100 has the 0x4084 software installed. What I am experiencing is severe audio lag that grows over time with this box. When initially tuned to a channel everything is fine, but as time goes along the audio lag will get worse and worse. I eventually have to change the channel then back to the channel I was watching to correct the issue, but the lag will reoccur. It only effects HD channels. The H20-600 hooked to the same incoming connection and to the tv thru HDMI never had any audio lag.

Would the BBC have any effect on this for I did use the BBC that was connected to the old H20?
Changed out BBC no change. They are identical BBC's.

The setup is as follows:
LG-20LS7D 20" 720p LCD
H21-100 hooked to tv via HDMI
Toshiba HD-A2 hooked to tv via Component


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

Recived an H21-100 today replaceing a D11-500 Clock is 1hr off have it set for centeral time and it shows eastrn.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

I just got a H21-100 today and it updated to 0x4084 without any issues. The only thing I see wrong is that the Power and Res lights are so dim they are very hard to see, even when most of the lights are off. Is there a way to turn them up a little bit?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Same on my H21-200 but no complaints - don't really need the leds.


----------



## HomerSimpson (Dec 10, 2008)

I just received an H21-100 to replace a h20-600. Wow, that -600 was REALLY hot when I disconnected it. 

Anyway, I hooked it up and wasted over an hour while Direct TV proceeded to activate (and really mess up my account). All that's resolved now. Here are the weird things I am seeing with the H21-100 (that I never saw with the H20-100 or 600). I have a Sony Bravia KDL-46V2500-- I am using HDMI to an Onkyno 705 receiver and the receiver HDMI to the TV. Perfectly working setup with the H20.

1) When in 720p mode: On High Def channels, there are a lot of 'artifacts'. Kinda hard to explain, but wherever there is black, you can see a green image of what used to be there. Example, if the hi-def channel was showing a 4:3 picture, then the sizes are black (duh). If I hit the info button and then exit, I can still see the info bar on the sides-- just very dark green. They will never go away unless I change the channel or some other image moves across them. This does NOT occur when using 1080i or 480p.

2) Error Beep. When on a channel with 5.1 sound, when the error beep occurs (you know, when you try to cursor past the end of a menu as an example). Then sound mode must switch to non-Dolby or something. This causes my receiver to try to reestablish the audio link and the sound mutes for about 2 seconds. I know this is my receiver actually muting the sound while it tries to 'find' the signal, but the H20 never caused this.

3) TV Display mode searching. Occasionally when changing channels the h21 will seemingly stop sending the video signal to the tv. The TV pic goes totally black (as if there is no signal) and then it 'finds' the signal again and displays the picture mode info (ex: 720p) as if you just turned it on. This seems to happen most often when switching from sd to hd channels. It's not repeatable, but occurs often. The H20 never did this. I have my TV setting on the h21 set to ONLY 720p (well, now it's 1080i ONLY because of problem #1 above). So, the h21 should not be trying to switch modes, but that is what it seems to be happening.

4) The pillar box pillars are not as black as the h20. So, this again is hard to explain without a pic. But, when watching a SD channel, I have it as pillar box. I set the sides to black. However, withing the 4:3 area inside the pillar box on the left and right, there are darker black vertical lines. Imagine : #|P|# Where # is the pillar box, p is the picture, the | is a darker line. The | varies on width depending on the channel. On the 500's it's rather big. On the locals, it's fairly small. On the H20 it NEVER existed. So, I tried changing the pillar box color to grey to see where the | line was coming from. It's still there. So, it's part of the 4:3 pic. It's as if the 4:3 pic is not 'big enough' for the H21's pillar box area. Again, this was not a problem on the H20.

It seems that right after I hooked it up, it got the latest update (yellow button works). 

Are these issues others have seen? Are they 'normal'? Or did I get a bad box?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## neocharles (Aug 4, 2008)

Every now and then closed captioning will just turn itself on.


----------



## fratwell (Jul 2, 2005)

neocharles said:


> Every now and then closed captioning will just turn itself on.


Same here...happens a lot on the Sunday Ticket channels and all of sudden I see captioning...


----------



## Brandito (Sep 29, 2008)

is anyone else missing channel icons in the info area? seems a lot of channels are now just initials instead of an icon.

this was a problem i noticed with a very old directv sd receiver we had years ago, i wouldn't think it'd be an issue with these newer receivers?

does it just take a few days to update? i've actually noticed the problem a couple days ago, could possibly resetting the receiver fix this? or a power off?


----------



## tpetri (Feb 4, 2008)

I just upgraded to HD and am left with 2 D-10s. Are these still useful? Anyone interested?


----------



## ki4ps (Jan 1, 2009)

Received a replacement H21-100 from Directv after my H23-600 started acting up. The H21-100 would not work, so it went back. Is a BBC filter required on the H21-100?


----------



## dervari (Dec 1, 2005)

Has anyone had an issue with remote "keybounce"? I'll hit a key and it will repeat the key. For example, 240 will register as 2400.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

ki4ps said:


> Received a replacement H21-100 from Directv after my H23-600 started acting up. The H21-100 would not work, so it went back. Is a BBC filter required on the H21-100?


Yes, the H21's need BBC's unless you have a SWM install.


----------

